# Ennerdale water--the Lake district



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Me and Mavis went for a lovely walk today around the beautiful Ennerdale water here in the Lake district

i took lots of photos as the view was spectacular ;D ;D ;D









































































thanks for looking

juliex


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow!!! Stunning photos and Mavis looks gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I really want to live in the lake district! I have been looking at prices...........if only my dad would sell and move with me! I wouldn't move alone so i neeed him to come with me LOL!!!

Mavis is a stunner!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely pictures


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures, what a lovely place,


----------



## mailong (Oct 21, 2009)

always wanted to go to the lakes, am going to book up for camping there soon. gorgeous piccies and i love your dog x


----------

